# Cheaper/Not Online Alternative to Zorb



## aelestis (Feb 10, 2015)

Or at least I think it is. I looked up the materials that zorb is made of and it's viscose/rayon/microfibers from bamboo. Assuming that zorb is safe, there's also a lot other 100% viscose fabric. One example, Shameze. I picked up Shameze (the "ultra absorbent material") and it's a $1.99 for a pack of 4 15'' by 15" and 2 27.5" by 20" at the 99 cents store! I haven't tried it out yet, but I'm hoping it'll work better. Just a head's up to others looking for a zorb alternative and can't order online or buy zorb.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Let us know how it goes! I've never used zorb, but heard it is great.


----------

